# Your favorite travel web sites?



## donaldjerry (Jun 2, 2010)

What I would be really interested in knowing is what are travel sites to do feel the Best of the Best, that is, ones that you always use and rely on when planning travel. You can list them so that I may add up to my collections. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lleyton.Christensen (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi DonaldJerry,

I wrote a book on the best sites to see and how to get a visa to Australia the quickest way. More than happy to pass you on a free copy if you promise to provide a testimonial if you are happy with the book?

Feel free to send me your email and I'll give you a copy

Lleyton Christensen


----------



## gringoinquito (Jun 3, 2010)

*BartenderinQuito*

Hey,

I have been living and working in Quito for two years and a lot of the time I was at a hostel owned by a guy from Australia! Lots of people from your neck of the woods passing through! I have visiting high on my list but wanted to let people know that I am now putting out a weekly newsletter for those coming this way.

At the bar that I work for, I hear from hostel owners who are looking for volunteers, guides who have good recomendations, and meet a lot of people who are travelling or working here. things change fast here and I thought that I would try and keep an updated resource for those trying to make the most out of thier time here.. If your headed to Ecuador, let me know and I can help you figure things out.. Or if your interested in the newsletter let me know as well.. Does anyone do anything like this for Australia?


----------



## mishidpfoc (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi 
my favorite site for getting visa is globalvisas.ph.Its really great for getting visa


----------



## lianne12 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tripadvisor . com and HotelsSydney . com.au are my buddies!


----------

